# housing in USA



## johnnyk50uk (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have been looking at housing but again know very little apart from what I've read online,

I have seen a lot of houses you pay for land lease which seems expensive, in the UK it's mainly freehold and can land leases go up etc?

Any advice at all on buying or renting would be appreciated.

We are looking at areas around LA but that was just a starting point.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't know where you are looking but the majority of constructed single family homes are bought freehold just as in UK.

Mobile homes on permanent lots are usually bought with ground rent.

If leasing anything, then, yes, leasing costs can increase annually.

Looking back at your earlier posts, you need to get a sponsoring employer to enable you to move to US, so that must be your first task. No point looking anywhere unless you have the job and visa.

Little difference between buying and renting in the UK and USA. 

Property taxes are much higher in the US, compared to council tax in the UK. Water costs can be expensive too.


----------



## johnnyk50uk (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks again for your reply.

I agree I need to look into jobs and visas first but I was just seeing what was out there just now and I know where we live would also be a major factor in where we would work.

I think my price search especially in LA was too low and mainly only showing mobile homes which have land leases.

I think we just want to move right now but know this could take years and of course might not happen at all.

Thanks again for you reply.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just one note on your plans. If you are able to find a job in the US, and depending on what line of work you are in, if the employer is getting you a visa you may find that the employer will also offer some assistance in the matter of finding a place to live and in making that move itself. The nature of any assistance offered can vary from a flat amount as a "moving allowance" to pairing you with a colleague or professional relocation service to help you in looking for and finding suitable accommodations.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

johnnyk50uk said:


> Thanks again for your reply.
> 
> and I know where we live would also be a major factor in where we would work.
> 
> ...


You've got this the wrong way around ..... where you find a job and a sponsoring employer will be a major factor in where you live.


----------



## JDavies17 (Jun 16, 2020)

My advice would be to avoid looking at housing in certain areas, all comes down to where you are able to get a sponsoring employer from and in my experience it not likely to be in your first choice locations.

Work visas at the moment have also been put on hold for certain jobs/visas, so would really look at what your options are moving forward if you are serious about moving to the US.

From what I've found, getting a visa from the UK to the US is one of the hardest.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

> _"From what I've found, getting a visa from the UK to the US is one of the hardest."_


I'd have to agree with Davies, and this is me talking from experience.


----------

